# Different TSX problem



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am loading TSX 115gr flat base in 25-06 for mulies this year. So far I have had some accuracy problems, but today I shot 51.5 and 52gr H4831sc and they both grouped 5 shots in just less than an inch with 3 of the 5 of each group touching. The problem I have is the targets seem to show some keyholing. I don't know if it is the type of target, Shoot-N-See, or if the bullets are actually wobbling. I don't have much experience with shooting and reloading, but common sense tells me if a bullet is wobbling it won't shoot a very tight group. I used the adhesive to stick the targets directly to the buffalo board backing on the target stand. I am not sure if the way the targets are made might cause them to tear differently or if I have a bullet problem. Also I dug up a few of my bullets, and found that very few had expanded at all. Is this proof that they are entering the berm in an attitude other than nose first? Would going through the buffalo board cause them to tumble before hitting the berm? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

If you are shooting groups like you say, I'd doubt very much if any bullets were keyholing! Keyholing bullets go all over the place, and you could expect some not even to appear on the backstop! 
I found the same thing with targets when I am shooting my 50-70 buffalo guns. Couldn't figure out why they were keyholing, but then finally figured out it was the way the paper was punching, especially with tight groups. Turned out my 'keyholing' only happened when two bullets were fairly close together. Seemed to be just the way the paper tore near an adjacent hole.
I have no experience examining TSX's after they hit a dirt berm. I would expect they would be deformed like any expanding bullet, but as they are a solid bullet, maybe they don't expand much in dirt. Anyone else noticed this?
Everyone claims they expand great on game, anyway.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I gave the target and the bullets to the gun dealer in Devils Lake, he said he had never seen the TSX's look like the ones I brought in. He shoots at the same type of berm I do. In my target all the holes looked like they were some what irregular even the ones that were not touching. I am heading out to the range now to try the same load with different targets, hopefully that will let me know for sure. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd say post a pic of your target, make sure you can see the details, there are guys on this site that can read targets like a dictionary. post a pic of the bullets too.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

These are pics of a target and bullets I got after shooting today. Barnes suggested I change my seating depth, but that didn't seem to change any thing either. Accuracy isn't horrible, but it still appears the bullets are not entering straight on. Any hints, thoughts or opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

First of all dirt is much more dense than meat, so don't count on it to show you bullet performance.

Second copper is not as dense as lead and a 115 gr X bullet may be longer than your rifle will stabilize. The wonderful thing about X bullets is that you can use a much lighter bullet. I would drop down a notch in weight and I think your problems will be over.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

The TSXs are designed to open with BODILY fluids. I would say dirt is nothing like these at all. These are TOUGH bullets, so like Plainsman said, try dropping down a notch or two in weight.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am anxiously waiting for the store here to get some 100gr TSX to load. After reading all the opinions on here and listening to other people talk about them they must be worth the $$$. As long as they shoot well I don't care if it is 115gr or 100gr. I used 117gr SST's(my backup load) this year on 1 muley and 1 whitetail doe. Both were 1 shot kills, but the largest piece of bullet I could find in either one was 37gr. I guess I wasn't aware they were that explosive. Thanks to every one for the info on this problem!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

laite319 said:


> I am anxiously waiting for the store here to get some 100gr TSX to load. After reading all the opinions on here and listening to other people talk about them they must be worth the $$$. As long as they shoot well I don't care if it is 115gr or 100gr. I used 117gr SST's(my backup load) this year on 1 muley and 1 whitetail doe. Both were 1 shot kills, but the largest piece of bullet I could find in either one was 37gr. I guess I wasn't aware they were that explosive. Thanks to every one for the info on this problem!!


Off the top of my head, there are only three ballistic tip bullets that I am aware of that are not designed for rapid expansion shortly after impact. They are Barnes MRX, Nosler Accubond, and Swift Scirrocco. All others that come immediately to my memory are going to be very fragile and expand rapidly upon impact.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I think your oblong hole is being caused by the backer board, osb has soft/hard spots and it seems to enlarge holes in the target. Try some poster board on plywood- that seems to give a better reading. I put osb up as a backer board this fall and it really tears up an normal paper target, at least the shoot n cee held together.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Duane, but I am pretty sure they are actually wobbleing. The guy who I buy my reloading stuff from here in DL has been in touch with Barnes and they say they are looking into it. The gun shot the Hornady 117gr SST extremely well, at least by my standards, but the ogive length of the 115gr TSX is quite a bit longer. I am thinking Plainsman hit the nail on the head. I am going to load some 100gr TSX and see how that works, plus some other 110-120gr bullets and see how they perform.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

going by the pics of your target,those bullets are definately keyholing.if you try the same bullets with a hotter load(higher velocity)it might fix the problem.also check what twist your rifle has,because those barnes' might be too long to stabilise in your gun.this is common in 6.5 cal.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------

